# Surviving Marriage 101



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jun 24, 2015)

Good Video...

Click on Video:


https://vimeo.com/119164113?from=outro-embed


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Very Good. Good ministering, I say. Does he have a talk about when the kids start showing up and dad suddenly is the low guy on the totem pole for the next 20 yrs or more...?


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jun 26, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> Very Good. Good ministering, I say. Does he have a talk about when the kids start showing up and dad suddenly is the low guy on the totem pole for the next 20 yrs or more...?





Maybe this will help you.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Very interesting...


----------

